# SI BM mkIII progress report



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

In case some of you aren't signed up for our newsletter, here is what we just sent out earlier today:

It's progress report time!

The BM mkIII drivers are getting ever closer to being finished. We pushed production back a few weeks so that we could send every assembled neo motor off to an independent magnet company to use their magnetizer to guarantee full saturation.

Here are a few pictures of production. This first picture...










...shows a finished driver without the gasket, and the second picture...










...shows the neo motor being assembled.

Expect another newsletter early to mid next week with another progress report on the production and/or ETA.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool. I've been wanting to try out something from SI.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

... so, can I get mine early ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jacob, don't make me fight you for the early arrivals!! LOL!! 

Thanks for the heads up Nick. You know I'm going to be going through withdrawls between shipping off the MKII and receiving my pair of MKIII's right?

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Jacob, don't make me fight you for the early arrivals!! LOL!!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Nick. You know I'm going to be going through withdrawls between shipping off the MKII and receiving my pair of MKIII's right?
> 
> Zach


When are you shipping away the MKII?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm planning to ship it this weekend. Since I hadn't heard from you I figured you were tied up between school and hunting season. Do you have some free time this Sunday?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh boy I cant wait for a few reviews on these.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm planning to ship it this weekend. Since I hadn't heard from you I figured you were tied up between school and hunting season. Do you have some free time this Sunday?


Yes, Sunday afternoon probably after 2ish if that in any way can work. I'd like to hear it before you say farewell to it. I really have been incredibly busy with school, work, and trying to hunt a little bit. But I've really wanted to hear this subwoofer so if at all possible, then let me know. Otherwise I'll just wait until you have them in your car which shouldnt be too long from now anyways from the way things look.  

I'll send you a PM, I have a question regarding some possible hands on help.


----------

